# No brake release on Magura HS11 brake on Gazelle Orange CX Hybrid M 2016 step through bicycle



## welshmike (15 Jun 2016)

My wife has ordered and paid a deposit on a* Gazelle Orange CX Hybrid M 2016 step through bicycle,* http://electricbikesguildford.com/images/products/items/large/66_orangecxhybridmlge.jpg .
The brakes on it are Magura HS11. http://www.magura.com/en/components/bike/multiuse/productdetailpage/?p=2633 .
However there is no brake release lever on the Magura HS11 brake fitted to the bicycle so the front wheel which as a quick release skewer through its hub cannot be taken off the front forks.
So I wonder if the brake release lever was not on the bicycle when it arrived at the retailer's.
Any help and advice is welcome. 
Thank you.
Mike


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Jun 2016)

I think the lever on the right of the illustration acts as a QR, just not in the way it would on, say, caliper brakes. Flick the lever down (it takes a fair effort) and slide the brake assembly for that side forwards, off its "hour glass" pin. That'll give you enough space to drop the wheel out. Reassembly is the reverse of the above, making sure (a) the brake booster remains engaged and (b) you don't adjust anything. 

Alternatively you could just let the tyre down to get the wheel past the brake blocks.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Jun 2016)

I'm fairly sure, as Tim says, the Magura hydraulic rim brake calliper can be released by hand, enabling it to clear the tyre.

The exact spec of your bike is not clear, but it does appear to have a nutted front axle for no apparent reason.

If there's a gear hub at the rear, the thinking might be you have to carry a spanner to release the rear hub/wheel, so it's no hardship to use the same spanner for the front.

https://www.gazellebikes.co.uk/e-bikes/


----------



## welshmike (15 Jun 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> I think the lever on the right of the illustration acts as a QR, just not in the way it would on, say, caliper brakes. Flick the lever down (it takes a fair effort) and slide the brake assembly for that side forwards, off its "hour glass" pin. That'll give you enough space to drop the wheel out. Reassembly is the reverse of the above, making sure (a) the brake booster remains engaged and (b) you don't adjust anything.
> 
> Alternatively you could just let the tyre down to get the wheel past the brake blocks.


Thanks for your prompt reply.
The retailer phoned me an hour ago stating that the brakes fitted to my wife's bike are a different version of the Magura HS11. http://www.magura.com/en/components/bike/multiuse/productdetailpage/?p=2633 . They were supplied to Gazelle as a pair that do not have the release lever because the lever of the back brake would foul the skirt guard on the back of the bike. I'm not sure I'm convinced. However the retailer said that he'd ordered the version with the release lever and will fit it to the front forks when the brake arrives. I had realised that without the levered version I would have had to let the air out of the front tyre to remove the front wheel so that I could secure the bike in my car like this: http://www.bikeinside.de/images/bik...mb-bikeinside-fahrradtraeger-van-2-raeder.jpg with this accessory http://eshop.skoda-auto.com/wcsstore/B2CStore//Pictures/Katalog-galerie/3T9056700.jpg and when we get to the start of our ride pump the tyre up. A bit of a faff :-(


----------



## welshmike (15 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm fairly sure, as Tim says, the Magura hydraulic rim brake calliper can be released by hand, enabling it to clear the tyre.
> 
> The exact spec of your bike is not clear, but it does appear to have a nutted front axle for no apparent reason.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, but no I've seen my wife's bike in the retailer's shop and the front wheel does have a QR skewer. Yes indeed releasing the rear wheel/hub will be a bit of a faff if the rear tyre gets punctured.


----------

